# Disease!



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Blah!
My tanks got the plague! I haven't had a disease in like.... 5/6 years?! 

If I don't get a refund, I'm not gunna be happy!


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

It will probably need the filter cleaned out. fish faeces can build up and produce ammonia, which is toxic to fish.

So just be careful next time, and keep your tank clean.

thats all i can think of.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

You get them from Porton? Will they not moan that you didn't quaranteen them and they therefore wont be covered?


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> You get them from Porton? Will they not moan that you didn't quaranteen them and they therefore wont be covered?


 they were the first fish in the tank though :hmm: (well, apart from a BN)


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Oh esfa no.......

Any ideas which one i hope you dont loose anything, or perhaps you have and thats how you know theres something in there.

Is it with your fish or your shrimpies?

Marina


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> You get them from Porton? Will they not moan that you didn't quaranteen them and they therefore wont be covered?


I did. They were the first things in the tank like Emma says though.

Was away for a few days after getting them so dad threw them out. So dunno if they'll refund me? Hope they do or they'll be 1 employee down. :whistling2:

Marina - i've lost a leopard ctemopoma but it's one of the ones I've bought.
My reedfish looks like it has whitespot, and one of the ABF has whitespot and finrot.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

daftlassieEmma said:


> they were the first fish in the tank though :hmm: (well, apart from a BN)





Esfa said:


> They were the first things in the tank like Emma says though.


True, true... well you'll soon know if they value you as an employee :whistling2:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> True, true... well you'll soon know if they value you as an employee :whistling2:


They so don't, I'm so low down that they step on me and don't even realise. :lol2:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

JESUS! This is not going away.

First it was finrot so i treated for that. 
That went away and then I noticed whitespot.
So I'm treating for that, turned the temp up, and its not going, at all.

2 reedfish and 4 leopard ctenopoma have died. 
:bash:

I'm going into work and DEMANDING them to give me some store credit for when it's cleared up.


----------



## TUBBS (Mar 16, 2009)

what you treating with?

plus i was never impressed with that store, tank with a dozen male fighters in it, dead fish everytime i went in, dunno if its the same now


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Treating with API white spot cure.
Was treating with Esha 2000 for the finrot which has completely cleared up.


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

Treat the whitespot with Protozin, excellent stuff, works every time.


----------



## Lego (Jun 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear you're having such a rough time, I really hope you manage to get on top of the white spot. Not experienced it yet (fortunately) but I'm sure I won't get away with it forever


----------



## TUBBS (Mar 16, 2009)

i've never liked the API whitespot, every time i've used that it's failed, the interpet one works half the time but protozin works every time i've treated with it


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

TUBBS said:


> i've never liked the API whitespot, every time i've used that it's failed, the interpet one works half the time but protozin works every time i've treated with it


I was using the interpet one, but after 2 weeks of it not working i gave up.
Got the API yesterday.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Adam98150 said:


> Treat the whitespot with Protozin, excellent stuff, works every time.


I agree. It cleared up my one case of Whitespot, first time...: victory:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

A butterfly fish was dead this morning.  
This is getting ridiculous!
Looks like some of the tetras have mouth rot now.

What the eff do I do!?


----------



## TUBBS (Mar 16, 2009)

u spoke to the shop yet?

ps, protozin also help against many things, like fungus, but the esha should do the mouth rot as that'll be bacteria again


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

TUBBS said:


> u spoke to the shop yet?


Yup I work there.

Couldn't see any protozin.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Esfa said:


> Couldn't see any protozin


You can get some from here. : victory:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Trillian said:


> You can get some from here. : victory:


Ty!


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Esfa said:


> Ty!


Anytime...: victory:

Btw, is that Lady Gaga in your siggy? For shame...:whistling2:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Treated again with API and then used Protozin. White spot seems to have cleared up but the fin rot is TERRIBLE!
Don't wanna use two medications at the same time though.


----------



## TUBBS (Mar 16, 2009)

as long asthey have diff active ingrediants then its normally fine, u usually dont mix them to prevent over dosing on a single active ingrediant, such as formalin or malachite green etc, they are the 2 main ones used

most of the common ones dont react with each other either


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> It will probably need the filter cleaned out. fish faeces can build up and produce ammonia, which is toxic to fish.
> 
> So just be careful next time, and keep your tank clean.
> 
> thats all i can think of.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

tetracycline... mass dose
epic cure... makes your tank all funky but it's my hail mary option...

when i have to go nuclear on a tank...

triple-sulfa and tetracycline are wonder drugs...

him 'em hard.


----------



## TUBBS (Mar 16, 2009)

where do you buy that from? as being an anti-biotic (isn't it?) then i thought you cant sell it over counter, hence why loads of JBL is illegal here


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

*Antibiotics* 
In most countries access to antibiotic medications is restricted to some degree. A notable exception is the United States, where a variety of antibiotics can be obtained from tropical fish shops. In other countries, you will either need to use antibacterial alternatives or ask a veterinarian to supply you with the required antibiotics (generally at low cost, but it's admittedly a hassle). 
Examples of antibiotics sold in the United States you won't find in tropical fish stores in most other places include:
API Furan-2 (*Furan* compounds)
API Erythromycin (*Erythromycin*)
API T.C. (*Tetracycline*)
Mardel Maracyn-Two (*Minocycline*)
Seachem Metronidazole (*Metronidazole*)

*Antibacterials* 
In states where sale of antibiotic treatments is restricted, aquarists often turn to antibacterial medications. Whilst these can be effective, the claims made by the manufacturers as to their efficacy have to be taken in context. Often they depend upon early diagnosis and immediate treatment. Do not expect an antibacterial medication to have much impact on an advanced case of dropsy or severe hole in the head. Since many of the problems that antibacterials and antibiotics are used to treat are typically caused by lack of quarantining, careless use of live food, or poor water quality management, this underlines the fact that prevention is definitely better than cure. In other words, the best way to deal with dropsy or hole in the head is simply not allow it to become a problem in the first place.

*Warnings!*
Most medications are *not safe to use with invertebrates* (such as shrimps).
Most medications are *not safe with sensitive fish*, including clown loaches, certain catfish, mormyrids, pufferfish, stingrays, and sturgeons.
Most medications are *not safe used in combination* with other medications.
Almost all medications will *only work when carbon has been removed* from the filter.
Some medications will *not work in soft/acid water* (e.g., JBL Gyrodactol).
Some medications *require the addition of salt* to be effective (e.g., Interpet #13 Swimbladder Treatment).



here's a site with a good chart and medicine manufacturers:

Choose Your Weapon: Freshwater Fish Disease Treatment Options


----------



## TUBBS (Mar 16, 2009)

oh i forgot you were in the states

over here you cant buy them unless prescribed by vets

but they shouldn't be used IMO unless it's defo an untreatable bacteria else you risk bacteria becoming immune to the strongest and best treatments


----------

